# maverick 88 stuck plug



## klj7786 (May 28, 2011)

I have been doing research on how to remove the mag tube on a maverick 88.  every site i went to made it sound very hard.  all i had to do was get a good grip on the solid end of the mag tube with a pair of channel locks, put the stock between my feet, and give it a good twist.  and a piece of cloth in between so as to not scratch the paint. i should have had a thicker piece of cloth because i put a small scratch on the mag tube. i now have went from a capacity of 3 to a capacity of 6.  i doubled the capacity, learned a new trick, so i can deal with the scratch.  i hope this helps anyone with the same problem i had.  oh and by the way a few beers will give you the courage to play gunsmith, with an unloaded gun of course.  hope this helps someone.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 29, 2011)

That's the way to do it.  I've only had one Mossberg that I couldn't remove the mag tube on.  I think someone had crossthreaded it at some time in the past, because I never could loosen that thing.  I tried PB Blaster and several other things, but finally sold the gun with the plug still in it.

I always used cut off pencils for my plugs in the Mossbergs I actually used.  You can remove the barrel and shake them out through the barrel bolt hole wihout removing the magazine tube.  I could go from 3 shells for rabbits and doves to 5 shells for deer to 6 shells for HD as fast as I could remove the barrel, remove/change the plug, and reattach the barrel.


----------



## hoochfisher (May 29, 2011)

The way to remove the plug is to remove the magizine cap screw, hold the gun pointed down and shake side to side. There should be no pliers involved.


----------



## klj7786 (May 29, 2011)

The plug was wedged in between the spring and the inside of the tube. So the plug wouldn't come out. Therefore the mag tube had to come off, or I would just ave a 3 shot shotgun.


----------



## Offroadtek (May 29, 2011)

They put something on the threads at the factory to keep the magtube tight. It's a bear to break loose, but like you said it can be done. I took mine out but putting the end in a pipe vise with much padding and turned the receiver with a big adjustable wrench. I already had to stock off so I had to find a way to turn it than just twisting the stock. Also by putting the wrench on the front of the receiver you don't apply any torque thru the receiver body.


----------

